# Latest Project - A Real Bobber



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Had a nearly new Sportster lump hanging around and a chum has promised to buy the result if I build a cool bobber - getting paid for a hobby what fun!

The story so far:

got an old shovel head plunger frame and took the post out and put new mounts in; seat base is checker plate heated in the barbie and shaped over field roller, with a modded ATB shock as the spring; Husky forks lowered and in modded wide glide custom yokes, Brembo calliper; wheels are black powder coated hubs and rims with stainless spokes and traditional avon 5.00 x 16 boots on; tank is a lovely alloy one from the bay; alloy and st/steel mx pegs cos he lives in the mountains and will need to stand up sometimes.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good! love these tyres and the lines work really well. Going satin black and red?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Really good, you got lucky with the tank as the "lines" are now bang on. Er, is something going on the seat base?

Please no red wheel rims, I am all red rimmed out....................


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got a mate who is a new biker and he bought a bobber based on a Honda 750cc Shadow. Biking to him is all about looking good :wallbash: .

We were out riding the other day and got caught out in the wet and on some muddy roads. I'm now convinced I will never buy / make a bobber...the mud / water from his rear tire went all up his back (expensive leather jacket) and up and over the back of his helmet. He looked a right mess at the end of the ride...and so did his bike.

Bobbers with little or no mudguards might be OK in some climates but they are no good in the UK IMHO.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'scuse me - 'scuse me - - I'm too old for this - - wouldn't a mudguard stop the sheyte going up fhis back?

:weed: mumble - - don't understand all this two wheel stuff at all, feckin' wet and cold and bumped about







fall off and your head bangs along the ground, weird folks an' all. What's wrong with a big comfy seat in a Mitsubishi, in recliner mode, heater on auto, Clapton on the stereo, nice cuppa' out'a the flask and a cucumber sarnie or three - - very civilised :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> 'scuse me - 'scuse me - - I'm too old for this - - wouldn't a mudguard stop the sheyte going up fhis back?


Course it would Mel.....but bobbers don't have mudguards...or if they do, they are cut right back:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Biking to him is all about looking good :wallbash: .


And the problem with that is ???

:lol: :lol:

I like the look of the OP's creation, perfect for tooting down to Santa Monica or Long Beach or the SoCal PCH on a Sunday afternoon looking good but unfortunately makes no sense in this country.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

In the pic above the creation is not finished, it has a stay for a rear guard, tho I bet it wont be very long. Id love that bike over here, would be good in our climate


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

It'll probably live in Southern Spain, so light mudguards will be okay.

I predict one colour [mate wants black - traditional, I fancied steel blue or red] with most of the ally and stainless shot-peened....

The seat is a quandary either: get an old 'leather' and have it sewn into the shape with ribbing - viz Hurricane or DT400 style with ribs..

Or: sandwich silicon rubber between another ally plate with cutouts so the rubber protrudes proud in strips - minimalist and nicely techno....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boo to black. Silicone between alloy for the seat would look coolio. Please post pics when it's finished.

Hawkey, is this one of those "kicker" thingies? I am sure there is a good market for commuters wanting to look cool. I have noticed an Ebay seller doing small capacity (125-250c) chops/bobbers, an excellent idea for those that wouldn't be seen dead on a normal commuter. Read soem horror stuff about the Kicker quality...........


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You can tell how much you enjoyed the ride by the number of dead flies stuck to your teeth!

Mike (the bike) (ex now sadly!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Got a mate who is a new biker and he bought a bobber based on a Honda 750cc Shadow. Biking to him is all about looking good :wallbash: .


Mike?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Got a mate who is a new biker and he bought a bobber based on a Honda 750cc Shadow. Biking to him is all about looking good :wallbash: .
> ...


No.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rich? )


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Exhaust pipes are under construction:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Another shot:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

They're done!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I don't have a bike licence but boy do I want that. Wish I had

the skills/know-how like you.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Much admiration for your skills here, it seems to going together really well.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazing !

going to build myself something like this in the Philippines later on in life


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Said it before, the tank is gorgeous and the lines are bang on, especially the tank/engine dimensions, often they are not.

1. I don't think that you should put any more paint on it.

2. I wish it was mine.


----------

